# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Izet Bebeziqi

## Albo

*Për ball Kulturës*

Izet BEBEZIQI, 

Rrojmë në botën e shpirtvoglis shqiptare. Mendimet dhe qëllimet ma shllimore, ma të nalta, po vetë ma të shenjta shndrohen dhe interpretohen me ngjyrë të ndryshme t'interesës personale. Mjerisht, kështu janë rethanat dhe kushtet e jetës s'onë shoqënore: Heshtja, mpisi apatike dhe dehje letargjike plogmënije mendimesh. Vall mos asht oportuniteti, që na imponon dhe përdhunon të harrojmë, se gjeniu asht njimend produkti i kohës!? Le t'arsyetojë dhe të gjykojë secili për vehten e vet, se mendimet dhe gjykimet janë individuale. Për vehten t'ime nuk e dij dot, por mund të thom ma se me siguri, megjithëse jemi pak a shum mëshirë e Mamnonit, e parasë së ndyetë, prap se prapë shifet një frymë e re, plot gjallni dhe shnded, e cila përpiqet dhe stërmundohet të kalojë nëpër gurë ndër hyjtë. Asht brezi që po pregaditet.
Larg ç'do ngjyre dhe tendence politike, vetëm si besnik i të Drejtës, i të Vërtetës dhe i të Bukurës, po filloj të hartojë "Nji histori të Literatyrës botënore", tue e mbledhë frymën dhe landën si nji "plagjiator i ligjëshëm", aty këtu, sikundër bleta nektarin lule më lule. Në Kombin do zgjedhi dhe do të paraqesë fytyrat ma të shqueme të visareve ma të çmueshëm të letërsis e të mendimit botënor, tue pas përherë parasysh, se gjenin e prodhon koha, e cila po s'e pat dhe nuk e gjenë kreshnikun shprehës të vetin, asht ma se pathollogjike, me nji frymë t'sëmuet e lot lëngatë rënkuese. Por, nji kohë, e cila gjenë organin shprehës dhe çfaqës, njerin, që nevojitet të frymëzojë e t'udhëheqi rrethanat dhe kushtet sociale, atëherë kjo merr nji rrymë me nji gjallni të re e plot shnded n'organizmin e vet.
Sigurisht gjenit janë të pakët. Në ç'do kohë mund të flasin, ndërsa turma tjetër ndijon, heshtë ose s'fundi asht mëshirë e rrymës dhe e frymës së tyne. Pa këta nuk do t'i kuptofshim kohët e prendueme: Mendimet dhe ndjenjat përkatëse. Po të flasim me poetin gjerman, Gerhart Hauptmann, njeriu asht një harpë, lyrë, të cilën flladi ma i lehtë e shpien në tingllim e jonë. Me këtë krahasim kaqë të bukur dhe simbolik mund të thomi përgjithësisht, se ç'do njeri asht një instrument i till, i pajuem me tela të ndieshëm. Por, shumicën prej tyne, të ramt dhe lëvizja e telavet dhe vajtja zhvilluese e joneve e shpien në nji farë lëkundjeje dridhëse dhe tronditëse, ndërsa poetin në nji tingull kumbues e harmonizues muzikuer të përlmimevet shpirtnore, të cilin mund t'a ndiejë e t'a kuptojë dhe t'a shijojë ç'do njeri si pas dispozicioneve përkatëse psyhike. 
Për të vazhdue nji pjesë e historis mendore në nji paraqitje çfaqëse të qëndrueshme nevojitet gjithherë vetëm nji njeri i domosdoshëm. Do të mjaftonte p.sh. për racionalizmin grek Sokrati,, për atë të Francës Voltaire, për të Gjermanis Lessing-u, për Rilindjen angleze Shakespeare-i dhe për kohën t'onë vetëm Schiller-i i parë. Kunora dhe synetheza asht Nietzsche. Nietzschean asht fashizmi gjithashtu nietzschean asht dhe Nacional-Socializmi. Filosofi i "Mbinjeriut" predikonte Duje rrezikun ndërsa Mussolini me jetue me rrezik. Për Mussolini-n turma asht nji grue dhe Nietzsche e ban veçse mëshir të "Mbinjeriut". Shpirti kaustik në pajtim me Nierzscheizmin dhe me rakcionin kundra "krimit të Versaillës" nga ana e Hitlerizmit shkaktoi kaosin e soçëm në botë: dy ballna ekstreme-shtetet autoritare dhe demokratit më të mëdha. Përfundimi: Aplikimi i shpikjeve njerzimbytëse në sheshin e Spanjës. O, Zot ku po vete njerzija? Nji fucoi baroti asht Çekoskllovakija! Ka vall nji mjet shpëtimi? Po, i vetmi Ideal: Sinçeriteti në mes të popujve. "Paneuropa" mund ta pështojë nga kateklisma Europën!
Në të këtillë njerëz objektivohet dhe pasqyrohet e gjithë koha. Gjeniu s'asht tjetër pra veçse nji formulë lidhëse dhe e shtrydhët, nji ajkë dhe nji ndrydhje mendimesh, në të cilën përmbledhen në nji formë konkrete dhe të preme idealet e parimet, epshet e dëshirat dhe veprat e të gjithë bashkëkohtarvet. Tutje, gjeniu asht nji ekstrakt i fortë, shques dhe theksues me pushted dominimi udhëheqës "Personalitetesh" bashkëkohtarë, nji destilat i kjartë dhe dallues e kryekrejet nji qënje esenciale e gjallë e përbame prej tyne. Njeiru i madh asht kryesisht prodhimi i kohës së vet. Sa më i madh aqë ma tepër asht produkti i kohës. Ky asht nji parim i përgjithshëm mbi vehtjen dhe cilsin e Gjeniut.
Por, vall, kush janë këta bashkëkohtarë? Kush i shquen si bashkëkohëtarë, si pjesëtarë të njij epokës historike me karakteristikat e veçanta, e cila në vetvedi ka ndiesin positive dhe specifike të botëkuptimit, haren e jetës, shkurt, sytlin e karakterin e vet? Kërkush tjetër veçse "Poeti". Ky e thekson formën e jetës. Jep parimet dhe udhëzimet e jetës dhe të kohës. Lahet e lyhet e hijeshohet me mija stolish të ndryshme. Shndrohet e paraqitet në trajta e gjasa të shumlloita. Na vetë vemi, qendrojmë, mendojmë, mënijmë, dashurojmë dhe ngashrejmë e andërrojmë si pas shllimeve dhe parimeve të tija. Ky na e ndrron opinionin, mejtimet dhe sjelljet, ndjenjën natyrore, besimtarin, dashunin dhe jetën erotike, gjanë ma të lartë e ma të ultë, shkurt, të gjitha drejtimet t'ona, qofshin shpirtnore e mendore, morale dhe materiale, evolucionare dhe revolucionare. Këjo frymë pushtuese dhe lëngate ngjitëse rrëmben dhe gjakun t'onë. Përçanë dhe dërmon molekylet e tija. Krijon me vrull e fuqi tytanike vargje dhe krijime të ra parimesh dhe mendime të tjera në botëkuptimin e në ndërgjegjen t'onë. Bahemi mëshirë e tij. Nji shprehje shqyptyese në shpejti nga goja e "Poetit" bahet nji parolë kuptuese dhe njazuese, të cilën e përdorin njerëzit, natën dhe ditën, për të këmbye Idet e Ndiesit nërmjet vedit. Ky e e influencon modën, fytyrën e njerëzis, të burrit dhe të gruesë. Ndikon po vetë natyrën. Gjestet dhe zani i njerëzvet merr nji aksent e tingull të ri. Shkurt: "Poeti" asht nji fuqi krijonjëse e veçantë mrrekulluese dhe e mistershme, por gjithmonë e ngallnjyeshme në ç'do rrethanë e kusht dhe epshe njerëzore në forma e gjasa të ndryshme. Na vetë jemi mëshirë e artit. Jeta imiton artin. Këtë njimendësi mund t'a kuptojmë vetëm nga historija e letërsis botënore në lidhje me të mendjes. Po vall ç'asht letërsia dhe Jeta mendore tani në vedvedi? 

_Botuar më 1938_

----------

